# Does Early Pregnancy feel like a UTI?



## prettymachine

has anyone else noticed that their pregnancy feels almost like having a UTI? in the lower abdominals, anyway. without any pain during urination, excessive peeing, foul urine, etc? My lower stomach definitely feels like when I have had a UTI, but i dont feel like I actually have one... has anyone else experienced this???


----------



## MMonroe8

I felt like I had a UTI about a week or two after my BFP. I didn't; it was just part of the changes going on. So, that's the closest I can get to an answer for you!


----------



## prettymachine

well, i am 5 weeks, so that sounds about right!


----------



## Mama627

I've never had a UTI, so I can't say if that's what it feels like, but I think it feels like bad menstrual cramps.


----------



## kelly89

I was thinkin the same thing, were due around the same time too  x


----------



## Emerald eyes

I had this! Kept thinking id better take a sample in and get it checked for UTI! I also had really bad thrush for about 2 weeks before my BFP so thought this was all linked to a UTI (was secretly hoping for a BFP though!) and sure enough it was just hormones playing havoc with me and the symptoms cleared up not long after i got my BFP at 5wks pregnant! :laugh2:


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Mine feels like constipation!! Just like there is pressure down there, its uncomfortable but I know its normal. It is strange, but I can actually "feel" the pregnancy in there because of it :)


----------



## Lashes85

Im glad your all describing the same symptoms im getting. I was begining to worry that there was something up with me. I don't feel pregnant at all, but im very constipated and feel like i have UTI. xx


----------



## Fis Bean

yep - first couple of weeks after I found out it felt like that but WITH the excessive peeing! Calmed down for me a bit after that.


----------



## prdlyexpectng

well.. you actually might have a UTI lol. before i knew i was pregnant, i went to the hospital feeling like i had a bad UTI and sure enough- "ma'am you have a UTI. oh, also, congrats you are pregnant."


----------



## vickysmith

am 5 weeks today, last couple of weeks felt like really bad period pains/constipation, now have random pains that last a few minutes, some sharp, pretty constant cramping


----------



## pink80

That's exactly how I feel !!! I thought I was going mad!


----------



## vickysmith

thats a relief!!! glad its all normal!!!


----------



## Chocciebutton

well if it helps.....with my last 2 pregnancies yes it did....I even got prescribed antibiotics on both occasions, but looking back now im not so sure they were urinary infections! I am pregnant for 3rd time and have been ok this time


----------



## prettymachine

prdlyexpectng said:


> well.. you actually might have a UTI lol. before i knew i was pregnant, i went to the hospital feeling like i had a bad UTI and sure enough- "ma'am you have a UTI. oh, also, congrats you are pregnant."

lol, i have had more than enough UTIs in my life to know I dont have one... its just a similar feeling... 

i dont have the frequent urination yet...i'm actually going less than before I got my :bfp: (that was possibly the initial rush of hormones into my body)... the closest i am is cant make it much past 6am with having to get up and go! which im not really the type that typically gets up to go. i have only had a couple times getting up in the middle of the night.

and to everyone that said their's feels 
like constipation....mine too! but i think it is all the constipation lol :nope:


----------



## Kdaniel4141

I definitely did at about the end of week 5 it was terrible because I wasnt sure if it was just the changes or if it could harm the baby. It was just the changes


----------

